# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Φιλοξενία για την περίοδο των διακοπών

## abalis

Καλημέρα σας.

Επειδή αντιμετωπίζω κάθε καλοκαίρι (κυρίως) πρόβλημα με το ποιος θα μου προσέξει τους δυο μου παπαγάλους, σκέφτηκα να ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα. Φαντάζομαι ότι αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα θα αντιμετωπίζουν και άλλοι φίλοι με πτηνά. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται ήδη μεταξύ κάποιων από εσάς, αλλά θα με ενδιέφερε να υπάρχουν κάποια άτομα που έχουν και αυτοί πτηνά, με τους οποίους θα μπορούσαμε να αλληλοβοηθηθούμε σε αυτό το θέμα. Να φιλοξενούμε δηλαδή ο ένας του άλλου τα πουλάκια για τις ημέρες των διακοπών.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ria

πολυ ωραιο θεμα ανδρεα οντως το προβλημα των διακοπων ειναι κατι που βασανιζει πολυ κοσμο..εγω περισυ αναγκαστικα τα αφησα για 15 ημερες με πολλες ταιστρες-ποτιστρες και μερα παρα μερα εστελνα δικο μου ανθρωπο να τα δει..αλλα το αγχος ηταν μεγαλο..φετος με το κοκατιλ σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να τον παρω μαζι αν χρειαστει παλι να λειψω τοσο και δεν βρω καποιον δικο μου ανθρωπο να τον κρατησει!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ninos

Ανδρέα,
πάρα πολύ ωραίο το θέμα σου κ σίγουρα βασανίζει αρκετούς !! Το να αναλάμβανει κάποιος την φροντίδα τους,όσο θα απουσιάζουμε κ να κάνουμε κ εμείς το ίδιο,είναι οτι καλύτερο..
Εγώ ας πούμε,εχω μερος να φιλοξενήσω μεχρι 3 κλουβακια,οποτε με μεγαλη μου χαρα να βοηθησω οποιον θέλει

----------


## daras

αν και δε νομιζω οτι ειμαστε πολλοι στην ακριτικη Αλεξανδρουπολη... ειμαι διαθεσιμος να φιλοξενησω πτηνα σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις.

----------


## marlene

*Πολύ καλή ιδέα!

..Το καλό με το καλοκαίρι είναι ότι μπορούμε ευκολότερα να φιλοξενήσουμε έξτρα κλουβάκια με τα πουλιά ενός φίλου ακόμα κ στο μπαλκόνι, σε χώρο φυσικά ασφαλή για αυτά και προστατευμένο!

Πέρα από αυτό το θέμα που έχει ανοίξει ο Ανδρέας για τον ίδιο, θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να φτιάξουμε Ομάδες Φιλοξενίας ανά πόλη! (κάτι σαν τη λίστα με τους γιατρούς) 
Έτσι, ειδικά σε Αθήνα κ Θεσσαλονίκη, θα ξέρει κανείς που να απευθυνθεί για να φιλοξενηθεί ο φτερωτός του φίλοςαλλά θα μπαίνει κ ο ίδιος στην ιδέα του να εξυπηρετήσει κάποιους άλλους...  Δεν ξέρω, μία ιδέα...*

----------


## mariakappa

παιδια εμενα κανενας δεν θα θελει να με φιλοξενησει.εχω 5 κλουβια μεγαλα μαζι με τα κουνελια...κλαψ
εαν ομως θελετε μπορω κι εγω να φιλοξενησω πουλακια.ολοι οι καλοι χωραμε σε αυτο το σπιτι.

----------


## marlene

*xaxaxaxxx.... Μαράκι, αν ήμουν Αθήνα θα σε φιλοξενούσα άνετα!!! Εσένα κ τους παπαγάλους εγώ  , και τα κουνέλια ο αδερφός μου...!! (που έγινε την Παρασκευή κουνελο-μπαμπάς και.. χοροπηδάει από τη χαρά του.....)*

----------


## mitsman

και εγω μπορω να φιλοξενησω επ αοριστου πουλακια.... χα αχ χα

----------


## Antigoni87

Πολύυυ καλό! Εξαιρετική ιδέα να μαζευτούμε άτομα που διατίθενται να βοηθάνε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις  :Happy: 
Για παράδειγμα εγώ θα λείψω σε άδεια το 2ο 15ήμερο του Αυγούστου, αλλά Ιούνιο, Ιούλιο και 1ο 15ήμερο Αυγ. μπορώ να φιλοξενήσω 1-2 κλουβιά με πουλιά ή τρωκτικά! Με μικρά διαστήματα να εξαιρούνται, τύπου 1-2 τριήμερα, αλλά δεν ξέρω βέβαια από τώρα πότε.
Έχω και από τα 2 είδη σπίτι, οποτε ξέρω να τα φροντίσω και θα περάσουν αρχοντικά τα μικρά σας!
Αντίστοιχα, σίγουρα θα αναζητούσα σπίτι για τα 2 κοκατίλ μου το 2ο 15ήμερο Αυγούστου... Πέρσι με το ένα κοκατίλ τα είδα σκούρα, αλλά τελικά βρέθηκε μια φίλη μου που κράτησε 10 μέρες τον Floyd και σώθηκα.

Βέβαια μπορούμε να κάνουμε ένα αρχείο που λέει η φοβερή Μάρλεν, απλώς αυτό θα έχει και το στοιχειο του απρόοπτου.. Δηλ κάποιος μπορεί να είναι τελικά διαθέσιμος ενώ δεν ήταν αρχικά, ή κάποιος που δήλωσε διαθέσιμος να έχει αλλαγή στο πρόγραμμά του και να μη μπορεί. Ίσως είναι ανά μήνα καλύτερα να φτιάχνεται ένα θέμα, πχ Φιλοξενίες Ιουνίου, Φιλοξενίες Ιουλίου κτλ και να λένε εκεί ποιοι ζητούν σπίτι και ποιοι προσφέρουν σπίτι.
Nα μας πει μόνο η ομάδα διαχείρισης αν θέλουν να το οργανώνουν εκείνοι, ή απλώς να φτιάχνει κάποιος από εμάς ένα θέμα στην αρχη κάθε μήνα  :Happy: 
Ήδη έχουν πολλά στο κεφάλι τους!
Υγ. Μπορούμε γενικώς να δηλώνουμε και για ποια κατοικίδια έχουμε χώρο-χρόνο, για να μην μείνουν απ έξω γατάκια, σκυλάκια, χελώνες κτλ που θα μπορούσαν κάπου να χωρέσουν!

----------


## abalis

Τελικά αποφάσισα να το δώσω το δικό μου το κοκατίλ στη lilith. Περάσαμε ένα δράμα σχετικά με το αν το κρατάμε και του φέρνουμε παρέα ή αν τον δίνουμε σε κάποιον που θα έχει παρέα και τελικά αποφασίασαμε το δεύτερο. Συνεπώς, από εδώ και πέρα δεν θα έχω πλέον κατοικίδιο.

Η ιδέα όμως αν τη δουλέψετε λίγο νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετά καλή. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να οικοδομηθεί μια σχέση εμπιστοσύνης μεταξύ των μελών που θα ήθελαν να συμμετέχουν.

----------


## Antigoni87

Ανδρέα, αφού έκρινες ότι σε αυτη τη φάση θα ήταν καλύτερα σε νέα οικογένεια το πουλάκι, σημαίνει ότι ήταν το καλύτερο που μπορούσες να κάνεις γι' αυτό! Μη νιώθεις άσχημα. Εδω μεσα θα κολλήσεις για τα καλά το μικρόβιο, σου το εγγυώμαι...! Και μπορεί να βρεθείς ξαφνικά με κανα κοκατιλακι στο κεφάλι και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα του προσφέρεις τα πάντα, γιατί θα το πάρεις την καταλληλότερη στιγμή! Κάθε πράγμα στον καιρό του  :Happy: 
 Αν παρ' όλα αυτά προσφέρεσαι ακόμη για φιλοξενία κοκατιλιδίων σε περιόδους αδειών, διακοπών κτλ, πιστεύω ότι τα πουλάκια θα περάσουν αρχοντικά και θα κάνουν πολυτελέστατες και πολύ λουξ διακοπές  :Party0016:

----------


## Antigoni87

Γεια σαααας!! Έφτασε καλοκαιράκι!! Σας μύρισε;;  :Happy:   :Happy: 
Σιγα σιγα θα αρχίσουν οι διακοπές... *Δηλώνω ότι μπορώ να αρχίσω να φιλοξενώ μικρά ζωάκια (όχι μαζεμένα  ) από τέλη Ιούνη, μιας και οι διακοπές μου αργουν!* Θα λείψω ένα 4ήμερο τον Ιούλιο (τότε τα κοκατίλ μπορώ να τα αφήσω μόνα αν δε βρω φιλοξενία) και τουλάχιστον 1 βδομάδα τον Αύγουστο, μετα τις 15 σίγουρα, οπότε μάλλον θα χρειαστώ φιλοξενία για μερικά ζωάκια... Υπολογιζω 20-30 Αυγούστου περίπου. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει ότι θα είναι διαθέσιμος, μου λεει! 

Μαρία μου, 6 κοκατίλ δύσκολο να σου κρατήσω, αλλά κουνέλια άνετα...! Είμαι εξπέρ στα τρωκτικά (ποντίκια-χάμστερ), χαχα!! Βέβαια δεν είχα ποτέ κουνέλι, αλλά θα χαρώ πολύ να στα κρατήσω, αν πας διακοπές διαφορετικές ημερομηνίες από εμένα  :Party0011: .
Κατά τα άλλα, επειδή έχω αυτή τη στιγμή 1 γάτα, 2 αδεσποτάκια γατάκια μωρά που ψάχνουν σπίτι, 2 κοκατίλ, καναρίνια, χάμστερ και χελώνα, μπορώ μέχρι ένα κλουβί σ αυτή τη φάση!! Μόλις δοθούν τα γατάκια, μπορω και 2!

----------


## douriakos

εγω μενω καβαλα αλλα κατα τη διαρκεια των διακοπων αν υπαρχει κανα μελος που μενει εδω με χαρα να του φιλοξενησω και εγω το πουλι του ή κουνελι ή οτιδηποτε εξαιρουνται σκυλοι γατες και φιδια  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

τις ημερομηνιες αυτες εγω θα ειμαι σπιτι οποτε εαν θες μου τα φερνεις.τα πουλια μπορω σιγουρα αλλα για τα αλλα θα το συζητησουμε γιατι δεν εχω καθολου εμπειρια σε ποντικινες και χαμστερ.

----------


## ria

παιδια και εγω λογικα ενα -δυο κλουβακια απο τον αλλο μηνα μπορω να φιλοξενησω δεν εχω προβλημα ..λογω δουλειας θα φυγω μαλλον απο 27 ιουλιου εκτος απροοπτου θα λειψω καμια 15 μερες οποτε αν καποιος μπορει να φιλοξενησει σε ανταλλαγμα τα κοκατιλακια μου εννοειται ειναι σε ενα κλουβακι μιας και για τα υπολοιπα εχω βρει απλα τα ζουζουνια θα ηθελαν που και που καποιος να τα βγαζει εξω καθε 2-3 μερες δεν ειναι κακομαθημενα και ειναι και πολυ ησυχα!! :Bird1:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ρία μου αν δεν βρεις ξέρω έναν ηλικιωμένο κύριο, που μπορει να σου τα κρατήσει, πες μου αν είναι!!

----------


## Antigoni87

*Μαρία μου, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά!!*  :Happy:   :Happy:  Τα χαμστεροποντικάκια θα βρω εγώ να τα δώσω, μη σε απασχολεί! Τα κοκατιλακια ήταν το θέμα, που δε μπορούσα να τα αφήσω ολομόναχα και να ερχόταν απλώς κάποιος γνωστός να τα ταϊζει, γιατί θα μαράζωναν  :: . Τέλεια!
Εσύ πότε θα λείψεις, για να φροντίσω κάποιο από τα ζωάκια σου;; Τα κουνελάκια ειδικά είναι οκ για μένα, τα υπόλοιπα αναλογως σε τι κλουβάκια θα είναι (για να δω αν θα εχω χώρο). Το συζητάμε!

----------


## Antigoni87

> παιδια και εγω λογικα ενα -δυο κλουβακια απο τον αλλο μηνα μπορω να φιλοξενησω δεν εχω προβλημα ..λογω δουλειας θα φυγω μαλλον απο 27 ιουλιου εκτος απροοπτου θα λειψω καμια 15 μερες οποτε αν καποιος μπορει να φιλοξενησει σε ανταλλαγμα τα κοκατιλακια μου εννοειται ειναι σε ενα κλουβακι μιας και για τα υπολοιπα εχω βρει απλα τα ζουζουνια θα ηθελαν που και που καποιος να τα βγαζει εξω καθε 2-3 μερες δεν ειναι κακομαθημενα και ειναι και πολυ ησυχα!!


Εγώ πιστεύω θα μπορούσα το 1ο 15ήμερο του Αυγούστου Ρία μου! Θα το σιγουρέψω σύντομα (Ιούλιο νωρίς) και θα σου πω. Εννοείται θα τα βγάζω εξω, όπως βγάζω και τα δικά μου καθημερινά  :Happy: ! Αρκεί να βεβαιωθώ ότι δε θα λείψω!

----------


## mariakappa

> *Μαρία μου, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά!!*   Τα χαμστεροποντικάκια θα βρω εγώ να τα δώσω, μη σε απασχολεί! Τα κοκατιλακια ήταν το θέμα, που δε μπορούσα να τα αφήσω ολομόναχα και να ερχόταν απλώς κάποιος γνωστός να τα ταϊζει, γιατί θα μαράζωναν . Τέλεια!
> Εσύ πότε θα λείψεις, για να φροντίσω κάποιο από τα ζωάκια σου;; Τα κουνελάκια ειδικά είναι οκ για μένα, τα υπόλοιπα αναλογως σε τι κλουβάκια θα είναι (για να δω αν θα εχω χώρο). Το συζητάμε!


εμενα θα τα προσεχει η μαμα μου ή ο αδελφος μου καθως ειναι πολλα.σε ευχαριστω πολυ.εγω θα λειψω τωρα τον ιουνιο και μετα θα φυγω τελος ιουλιου μεχρι 14 αυγουστου.οποτε τις  ημερομηνιες που θα λειψεις εγω θα ειμαι σιγουρα εδω.σου στελνω με πμ το κινητο μου.
ρια δυστυχως θα λειψουμε τις ιδιες μερες διαφορετικα δεν θα ειχα προβλημα να τα κρατησω.το δωματιο ειναι αποκλειστικα των πουλιων και χωραει πολλα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Χελόου!! Παιδιά, εγώ θα είμαι εδώ την επόμενη εβδομάδα ολόκληρη, αν κάποιος θέλει να φιλοξενήσω κάποιο ζωάκι. Φεύγω το επόμενο Σάββατο, αν θυμάμαι καλά πέφτει 25 Αυγούστου.
Αλλά μέχρι τότε, μπορώ!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Καλησπέρα. Τι κρίμα που είδα μόλις τώρα το θέμα. Εγώ φεύγω αύριο και έχω βρει γείτονα που θα μου κρατήσει τον ζακό. Έχει μικρά μπάτζι και ξέρει περίπου τι να κάνει. Αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου γυρνάω και μπορώ να κρατήσω μέχρι και 5 κλουβιά άνετα. Έχω ένα δωμάτιο κενό και το μπαλκόνι μου είναι μεγάλο. Χωράει πάνω από 5 κλούβες. Μένω Παλλήνη οπότε όποιος στην Αττική χρειάζεται χώρο φιλοξενίας για τα φιλαράκια του μπορεί να μου πει.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Με προβληματίζει και μένα φέτος το θέμα.
Εσείς τι κάνετε? Έχετε ανθρώπους να φροντίζουν τα πουλάκια σας ή τα παίρνετε μαζί σας? 
Έχω λίγο σαστίσει με το θέμα.
Δε θέλω να αφήσω το παπαγαλάκι ούτε το καναρίνι... αλλά και πάλι δε χωράμε στο αμάξι.
Και δεν έχω βρει ακόμα και που θα τα αφήσω.
Ουφ...!!!

----------

